# New Bow comming



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

A couple of years ago I got intereested in traditional archery and bought all the boyer's bibles and read them a couple of times. I decided to try and make my own long bow following instructions there and on-line sources. I made the first one from a red oak board purchased at Lowe's and tillered it to around 50#. It shot pretty good for a first attempt so I tried a second and a third, both of which broke after a couple dozen shots. Wish there had been a video as one of the limbs really parted my hair when it broke.
Anyway I have been shooting the home bow aff and on and have decided to make an effort this comming season to take my deer with a bow. Today I ordered a nice recurve from Bod Sarrels Archery up in Manchaca, Tx called a Wildcat. #49 at 28" with an Osage riser and bamboo core in the limbs. It should be here when ever the check clears and the mail man does his thing. I will post up a pix if you have any interest. 

So now that I have the real thing comming, I need some sage advice from you traditional guys about arrows and field points. My attempts at river cain arrows and flint knapping are not progressing well at this point. thanks for your support , DADDYHONEY :doowapsta


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Awesome. I love my longbows. I shot every day until my elbow went south. Just got a new batch of arrows done up by Santa Fe Archery, they look gr8t. I think (hope) I'm ready to start shooting again. I went cedar with a wrap and feathers. Had to go with screw in inserts, because I couldn't make myself forego the convienence of switching from field tips to matching weight broadheads.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Chunky???? Where you at??

I know NOTHING about traditional archery.

Congrats on the new bow!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Here I am...

First, welcome to traditional archery and the site. I will pass a little respect your way for making a board bow that shoots. You really started out by going hard core. I made one board bow and shot two pigs with it...but it was not fun to shoot.

Congrats on your Sarrels bow, I have one of his longbows and love it. Bob is a friend of mine and makes a fine bow. You will find it way easier to shoot and get consistent with than the board bows.

As far as arrows, you need to get some carbons that are in the spine range for your bow. After you get good, if you want to switch to cedar, bamboo, or anything else...great....but you need to learn with arrows that are as perfect and consistent as possible so you get good feedback on what you are doing. I shoot Carbon Express Heritage, because I like the weight of them. They are one of the heavier carbons. I ordered my last batch from a place called Keystone Country Store.

I assume you already have arm guard, and tab or glove.

I shoot 125 grain field tips and broad heads because they are so popular and easy to fine.

Daddyhoney, if you are in the Houston area, I am having a little trad shoot at my house next Saturday on the 13th, and you are more than welcome. I have bows you can shoot.

If you have other questions...just fire away.


----------

